# Coppie in crisi



## elena (9 Luglio 2011)

*Coppie in crisi 
Come salvarsi?*

*Il marito le dice: «Non ti amo più». Lei incassa e gli dà tempo per riflettere E alla fine vince.*



È un giorno come tutti gli altri, state facendo colazione con la  vostra famiglia, il sole splende e i bambini sorridono. Poi accade  l'irreparabile. Lui vi prende da parte e vi dice: «Non ti amo più, non  sono neppure sicuro di averti mai amata. Vado via: i ragazzi capiranno».  Cosa fate? Vi arrabbiate e piangete tutte le lacrime di cui siete  capaci? Lo assecondate e gli mettete le valigie sul pianerottolo?  Assolutamente no è il consiglio che si sente di dare Laura Munson,  un'americana che ha scritto un libro sulla sua crisi matrimoniale,  diventato un bestseller negli Stati Uniti e che ora sta avendo grande  successo nel mondo. «A chiunque si trovi in quella situazione - spiega  al Corriere - io dico non andate nel panico, soprattutto non fate le  vittime. A volte la soluzione migliore è guardarsi dentro invece di dare  ultimatum».
 La crisi per Laura è arrivata nel 2008 quando il suo partner, dopo 20  anni di matrimonio e due figli (8 e 12 anni), le ha detto che voleva  andarsene di casa. Lei non ha voluto credergli e gli ha chiesto di  rimanere promettendogli di lasciargli tutto lo spazio che voleva. «Io lo  conoscevo, è un uomo fantastico, non era da lui dire una cosa del  genere. Sapevo che aveva problemi di lavoro e ho pensato a una crisi  personale». È come quando i bambini, spiega lei nel libro, vengono presi  dalla furia e dicono ai genitori «ti odio», sono solo parole, di solito  non ce l'hanno davvero con papà e mamma, magari è successo qualcosa che  li ha infastiditi a scuola.
 La storia ha un lieto fine. Dopo sei mesi di notti passate con il  letto vuoto, senza notizie, con il telefono che non squilla e gli sms  che non arrivano, nella fattoria del Montana dove i Munson vivono  tornerà la serenità. E un anno dopo, proprio grazie a questa vicenda,  Laura scriverà il libro della sua vita gettandosi dietro le spalle i 14  romanzi restati nel cassetto per mancanza di un editore: Questa non è la  storia che voi pensate: una stagione di felicità inaspettata che in  Italia uscirà nella primavera del 2012 per Dalai.
 Succede in America. Succede in Italia. Agnese Bartoli e Giacomo  Birindelli, 47 e 48 anni, stanno insieme da un quarto di secolo e hanno  una figlia adolescente, Veronica. Oggi il loro rapporto è solido e  felice tanto che alla fine del 2010 si sono sposati. Ma nel 1999 ha  rischiato di lasciarsi: «Quando nostra figlia aveva quattro anni -  racconta Agnese - Giacomo si è innamorato di un'altra donna, non sapeva  che fare e da subito me ne ha parlato. Abbiamo deciso di non dire nulla  alla bambina e dopo un anno io gli ho chiesto di andarsene per chiarirsi  le idee». Nonostante il dolore la coppia collabora. Lui arriva a casa  la mattina all'alba prima che la piccola si alzi e la porta a scuola,  tre volte la settimana si cena tutti insieme. Si preserva, insomma,  un'apparente normalità. «A quel punto - dice Agnese - ho analizzato il  rapporto, ho capito le cose che non funzionavano, sul dolore ho  costruito un nuovo modo di vedere la mia vita. Non ero più quella che  supplicava il ritorno ma una donna solida. Lui si è vissuto la sua cosa.  Alla fine si è reso conto che non era quello che cercava e mi ha detto  che voleva tornare. E ora il nostro rapporto è diventato più solido,  direi adulto».





 I divorzi nel Belpaese aumentano, sono triplicati negli ultimi 20  anni, ma a volte si arriva troppo presto in tribunale. «Un 30% delle  separazioni sarebbero evitabili - dice Gian Ettore Gassani, presidente  dell'associazione Avvocati matrimonialisti italiani - conosco tante  storie di persone che si lasciano amandosi perché non riescono a mettere  da parte l'orgoglio. Io dico se volete salvare il vostro matrimonio non  varcate la soglia dello studio di un avvocato perché da lì indietro non  si torna». È assolutamente d'accordo Alessandra Lancelotti, psicologa e  life coach (allenatore motivazionale): «La crisi è un'occasione di  ringiovanimento della coppia. Un tradimento è un segnale, come avere la  febbre. Gli avvocati tendono a drammatizzare. Invece non bisogna  sbranarsi l'uno con l'altro». La ricetta è ovviamente soggettiva. «Ma è  importante - aggiunge - cambiare il tran-tran quotidiano. Se lei è  teledipendente faccia lezioni di tango». La fuga, in verità, è la scelta  più facile. «La tendenza è attribuire all'altro delle responsabilità  che partono da noi - dice Claudia Crescenzi, amministratore delegato  dell'azienda di coaching Growbp - e allora pensi di non amare più la  persona. Bisogna, invece, chiedersi: cos'è che mi serve?». Per la  psicoterapeuta Gianna Schelotto che ha appena scritto un libro sulla  coppia Noi due sconosciuti «i divorzi sono in aumento perché non si ha  più la capacità di affrontare le difficoltà. Dietro il tradimento c'è  l'idea che quello che non si ha sia perfetto. Ma tante volte vedo  persone che fanno il salto nel buio e poi si pentono. Bisognerebbe  attenuare questa tendenza consumistica per cui morto un papa se ne fa un  altro».

http://www.corriere.it/cronache/11_...ni_b5804542-a9f2-11e0-9d03-960d18ba419d.shtml


----------



## Kid (15 Luglio 2011)

elena ha detto:


> *Coppie in crisi
> Come salvarsi?*
> 
> *Il marito le dice: «Non ti amo più». Lei incassa e gli dà tempo per riflettere E alla fine vince.*
> ...


Proprio ieri ho letto un articolo in cui si definiva il tradimento come un "segnale di fumo" del fedifrago verso il partner.

E stranamente , sono d'accordo sulla cosa.


----------



## aristocat (16 Luglio 2011)

Io non ci scriverei un libro se mi capitasse una vicenda del genere. Non sai mai anche a distanza di anni che cosa accade nel tuo inconscio, che scoppi di rabbia ti vengono anche quando la faccenda è ormai storia vecchia :blank:
E non lo comprerei neanche un libro-testimonianza così. Non mi fido.


----------

